# think we have mites :(



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

was playing with rusty yesterday and picked a little tiny headlice looking bug off rusty and stupidly forgot all about it. picked him up again this morning and just under his willy he has a little lump with a little red sore on it as if hes scrathed it, and then saw another of these bugs. is this mites and if so what can i do about it? ive given his fur a brush thru with my fingers and have picked out the other 1 i saw, and cant see anymore. theres no signs of eggs as far i can tell, and i cant see anything on smokey.
my mum and dad have been cleaning out my grandads yard as hes getting ready to move house, if there was any mice living in the yard could they of had mites and theyve come home on my mum and dad? as i havnt changed any bedding or anything, still using biocatolet and home shredded paper so, unless theyve come in the pets and home gerbil and mouse museli food ive recently changed to, nothing is different. please help as i wouldnt have a clue what to buy to treat them. if i get some answers i can go to the petshop this afternoon, leigh, x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

have just been to the petshop and brought some beaphar anti parasite spot on for golden hamsters and gerbils, its says appy 1 pipette for a gerbil or 2 for a syrian hamster. i want to do rusty and smokey so should i use 1 pipette each and spread it over their body like it says x it also says the animals should weigh 50g, would mice weigh that x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have lice treatment just incase I need it and on the back it says that the average mouse genrally weighs 30g. You could weigh your mice to see what they weigh. If you have electronic scales you can put a bowl on it and maybe some food in the bowl and then set it to zero and read off the weight that comes.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i treated rusty and smokey with the beauphar yesterday, i wasnt sure how much to give them so i used half a pipette on each of them and smeared it over their back with my finger then put them back in their cages, both mice sulked for a while but are now dry and running around like looneys again


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aah!stroppy mice!
How long should it take to work?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

it says its effective for 4 weeks from day of treatment so any mites will be dead by now, only saw 2 anyway but not worth risking it x have also got some cage spray thats sposed to prevent bugs. so hopefully all clear now x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats good!
I thought we had mites or lice this mornig as there were speckled all over my darker mouse (brie- black broken/vari). I kept an eye on them and worked out it was just them rolling about in their food! They would pull all the food out of hte bowl and just wriggle in it! They had me dead scared we had mites!!


----------

